# Which Pressure Washer To Go For ?



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Seen a few on offer...

Nilfisk C120 6-6 PCAD X-Tra Big Accessory Pressure Washer
http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AGD5IFI

Nilfisk C110 4-5 PC X-Tra Pressure Washer Patio Cleaner Set with 1400W Motor
http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AZKE2HC

Kärcher K2 Compact Home Air-Cooled Pressure Washer
http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QX8AOA

PS. Merry Christmas


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Nilfisk is the best I have used.
C120 6-6 PCAD X-Tra now £74.99 at Maplin.
http://www.maplin.co.uk/


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

podgas said:


> Nilfisk is the best I have used.
> C120 6-6 PCAD X-Tra now £74.99 at Maplin.
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/


£69.99 you mean mate ?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/nilfisk-c120-6-6-pca-x-tra-120-bar-high-performance-pressure-washer-n49qh


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Podgas, That was too good an offer to pass up!


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

What discount code did you use to get £15 off?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

lightningslow said:


> What discount code did you use to get £15 off?


Found the codes on Hot UK Deals bud. I'll try and find them again. 

EDIT: here are the codes I used http://bit.ly/1a7wniL


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I've had a c120 for a few years now and it's great, going to get a longer hose though as they tend to have a mind of their own:thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

realist said:


> I've had a c120 for a few years now and it's great, going to get a longer hose though as they tend to have a mind of their own:thumb:


Good to know Thanks


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm looking to buy the Karcher K4 from the outlet which is £140. I'm not too sure though of what a good pressure washer should be in regards to power, output etc. The K4 has an 1800 watt motor and 130 bar/420 litres per hour output, anyone comment whether this is a decent one or should I go for the K5which is a 2100 watt motor and 145 bar/500 litres per hour.

Whichever one I go for I want the one with the on board hose reel, I like the idea of this for storage and practicality. :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

dstill said:


> I'm looking to buy the Karcher K4 from the outlet which is £140. I'm not too sure though of what a good pressure washer should be in regards to power, output etc. The K4 has an 1800 watt motor and 130 bar/420 litres per hour output, anyone comment whether this is a decent one or should I go for the K5which is a 2100 watt motor and 145 bar/500 litres per hour.
> 
> Whichever one I go for I want the one with the on board hose reel, I like the idea of this for storage and practicality. :thumb:


Save you're money and get the C120


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Went onto Maplin, got order up to £75 then used 3 discount codes one at a time to get £15 off in total. 1st code to use is the £7 off when spending £75, 2nd code to use is the £5 off when spending over £50 and finally the third is the £3 off when spending over £30. Enter them one at a time pressing "add" after each code. Codes are:

£3 off a £30 spend, use code: 300-AWIN-DIS1
£5 off a £50 spend, use code: 500-AWIN-DIS2
£7 off a £75 spend, use code: 700-AWIN-DIS3










£90 at Amazon for this very good jetwash with accessories so getting this from Maplin for £60.98 with a pack of CDrs thrown in for good measure.

Cheers Podgas

Sent from my Experia Z tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Very handy place that HOT UK DEALS had many a bargain from there 

Glad the codes worked for you too mate


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Picked this up today after reserving online. Got to till and they wanted to charge me £75.98. Showed him my email confirming the price should have been £60.98. Ten minutes later and a phonecall to their Head Office resulted in my duly paying £60.98.

Got home and surprised to see the drain kit was also included:









Unboxed:









Extremely happy bunny


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey guys! Just became a member here at DW. I've learnt a huge amount from these forums and I'm very grateful for all of your contributions.

Found this pressure washer at Halfords, but seems to be out of stock everywhere  http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_819465_langId_-1_categoryId_255231

Instead, what do people think about the following three deals?

The C110 4-5 for £51 at Amazon:
Nilfisk C110 4-5 X-Tra Pressure Washer with 1400W Motor: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

The C120 6-6 (and a folding aluminium step lol) for £61 at Maplin: 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/nilfisk-c120-6-6-pca-x-tra-120-bar-high-performance-pressure-washer-n49qh

Or the Centennial for £68 at Homebase:
http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=021534

Thanks


----------



## brianch (Dec 2, 2013)

when it comes to electric power washers that are made in china. go for the one with the best and easy warranty. 

they will all fail eventually.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Criptop said:


> Hey guys! Just became a member here at DW. I've learnt a huge amount from these forums and I'm very grateful for all of your contributions.
> 
> Found this pressure washer at Halfords, but seems to be out of stock everywhere  http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_819465_langId_-1_categoryId_255231
> 
> ...


I will have to be biased and say the Nilfisk from Maplin as that's what I picked up today.

Centennial at Homebase should not be ignored though. Looks to be a slightly better spec than my C120 6-6.

Wished I had seen that folding metal step to take the price to over £75. I just got some blank cdr's.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I will have to be biased and say the Nilfisk from Maplin as that's what I picked up today.
> 
> Centennial at Homebase should not be ignored though. Looks to be a slightly better spec than my C120 6-6.
> 
> Wished I had seen that folding metal step to take the price to over £75. I just got some blank cdr's.


Thanks for your feedback. I'll have a think about it.
If you wanted you could probably just return the cdr's and swap them for the folding step.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

They actually gave me a £5 voucher today to be spent in January with no minimum spend. Will put a quid to and get the step next Thursday


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Good stuff, I'm sure you could put the step to good use.

How did you get the voucher?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Handed to me by the cashier when he gave me the receipt for the Nilfisk and CDr's. Nice, unexpected surprise


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmmm I'll check and see if my local store has both, call in and see if I can get one too!


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Cheers guys....eventually picked up the Nilfisk from Maplins earlier, after two visits and a call to customer services :wall:

Had the same problem as Rabidracoon28, no discount showing on the system and the till assistant was unable to resolve the issue.

all fun and games but now have a working PW :detailer:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Thanks Podgas, That was too good an offer to pass up!


Received today :thumb:

Simple enough to put together, Haven't had a chance to use as of yet. Swift enough service from Maplin


----------



## oliVeR6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Bit of a thread revival but I'm about to buy my first pressure washer and read all your comments here and settled on the Nilfisk C120 6-6 but it seems it's gone up to £129.99!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

It's £99 at Screwfix, or an even better deal the Nilfisk Centennial instead for £85 from Homebase.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

oliVeR6 said:


> Bit of a thread revival but I'm about to buy my first pressure washer and read all your comments here and settled on the Nilfisk C120 6-6 but it seems it's gone up to £129.99!


If you are going to spend that much I would get this instead NILFISK
£123 and a much better machine, I have one and its great.

or if you don't want the tools this one for £95 LINKY its the same machine minus the Patio cleaner, drain cleaner and brush


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Or Argos have a similar machine with all the extras for £99 http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420449.htm


----------



## oliVeR6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. As I mentioned this is my first pressure washer and the start of my pressure washing stage in my cleaning regime so will be needing snow foam kit (do I need a different bottle for the SF as this PW comes with a bottle) and if so what SF lance and SF solution would you recommend?


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea you'll want a proper snow foam lance, I've just bought elite car cares one but havnt used it yet, auto brite do one aswell that's on a group buy.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

oliVeR6 said:


> Thanks guys. As I mentioned this is my first pressure washer and the start of my pressure washing stage in my cleaning regime so will be needing snow foam kit (do I need a different bottle for the SF as this PW comes with a bottle) and if so what SF lance and SF solution would you recommend?


If you get on the group buy from autobrite they have the lance and snow foam deal going. The fitting for the Nilfisk is the Kew/Alto :thumb:


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

I got my Karcher K2 for £46 from Karcher Outlet. Refurbished of course but it looks brand new!


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Not used mine yet 

Looking back it was a great purchase at that price... Over £100 for the same thing at most places now as you say :doublesho


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Not used mine yet
> 
> Looking back it was a great purchase at that price... Over £100 for the same thing at most places now as you say :doublesho


A fantastic price pal


----------



## oliVeR6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> If you get on the group buy from autobrite they have the lance and snow foam deal going. The fitting for the Nilfisk is the Kew/Alto :thumb:


Thanks mate, I was wondering which fitting would work on the Nilfisk! Do you know if there's much difference and if so what is it between the purple and yellow foams you can chose from in the deal?


----------



## romansnumber7 (Aug 9, 2013)

Me too, however I haven't had much luck with mine, I've had two machines and both have been returned as they have broken down. I'm awaiting delivery of hopefully my last one, don't think I would buy another Karcher one, they should last more than two months !!


----------



## romansnumber7 (Aug 9, 2013)

scottishA4 said:


> I got my Karcher K2 for £46 from Karcher Outlet. Refurbished of course but it looks brand new!


Me too, however I haven't had much luck with mine, I've had two machines and both have been returned as they have broken down. I'm awaiting delivery of hopefully my last one, don't think I would buy another Karcher one, they should last more than two months !!


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

romansnumber7 said:


> Me too, however I haven't had much luck with mine, I've had two machines and both have been returned as they have broken down. I'm awaiting delivery of hopefully my last one, don't think I would buy another Karcher one, they should last more than two months !!


I've heard so many bad things about karcher which was one of the main reasons why I avoided them...Maybe their more expensive machines are better ?...

For the money even at full RRP Nilfisk seems to be the choice for most people.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

oliVeR6 said:


> Thanks mate, I was wondering which fitting would work on the Nilfisk! Do you know if there's much difference and if so what is it between the purple and yellow foams you can chose from in the deal?


I just got the ordinary Magifoam, I think the only difference is in the colouring, something that some people prefer rather than the white ordinary foam. Just ask on the thread, I'm sure Mark or someone else will have more info. TBH the ordinary stuff is great, It goes a long way, I have still about a quarter of my 5 litres left and I bought mine ages ago.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I also bought a K4 from the Karcher outlet, and so far "touch wood" it's given me good service, I make sure I empty it after every use, and rather than let it "throb" away, whilst I do other things, I turn it off, I've always done this and seem to have been lucky with my Karcher's so far!! (watch it die now) 

I was told by a Karcher rep "in Knottingley" where I had taken a dead machine for repair, just buy the cheapest, keep the receipt and make sure it dies before the warranty runs out, or just buy another one, which doesn't say a lot for Karcher products in my eyes!! though that was a couple of years ago in all honesty, but it makes you think!!


----------

